# Chill Music



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Not the first thread I have started recently on music and iPods. I have been enjoying the hell out of my first iPod and thought I would toss a thread out there to help me/us gather more music.

I like what I call "chill music". Like the Ultima Thule podcast that I mentioned awhile ago. Ambient, lush ambient, light techno, chill trance, new age...it seems to have a ton of names. Nice music to have in the background at the office or outside at night in nice weather, or after a few drinks curled up in front of the fire place. I would like people so suggest bands/artists they feel fit the bill.

Some artists already on my iPod are:

Sigur Rose
The Boards of Canada
Loreena McKennitt
Tangerine Dream
Enigma
Osamu
David Arkenstone
Vangelis
Dead Can Dance

I hope this paints a broad enough picture. Please everyone, if you listen to this type of music, toss out some artists and what albums in particular to listen too.

Cheers


----------



## JSK (Dec 17, 2005)

Here are some groups you may like.

Zero 7-Simple Things









Air








Delerium







I think Delerium is perhaps most like Enigma out of those you listed.

Groove Armada








I've only heard a few tracks of theirs, but I think some of their stuff fits the bill.

I've only heard stuff from Enigma and Loreena McKennitt, so perhaps my recommendations are off.


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

As an aging punk rocker, most of my tastes veer away from this type of music, with a few exceptions. The Cocteau Twins are an amazing band, ahead of their time, and the recent 5 disc compilation was loaded in its entirety onto my iPod for occasions like this. This Mortal Coil would also probably fit this genre, my favorite being It'll End in Tears. I htink a lot of the earlier Cure may also qualify as chill music. Good thread.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Just d/l'ed Heaven or Vegas, thanks gnatty8.

Hey, just so you know, I still fight the good fight and crank up AIC, Bush, and The Tea Party  I just like my chill music too now.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Sir Evergreen
Goa Foundation
Tiempo
A Forest Mighty Black
Del Mar


----------



## burnedandfrozen (Mar 11, 2004)

Here's a couple more worth checking out:

Tangerine Dream
Robert Fox (from the UK, very Vangelis style)
Radio Massacre International
AirSculpture

These last two are also UK bands who improvise their music and is similar to Tangerine Dream circa 1970's.


----------



## burnedandfrozen (Mar 11, 2004)

Ooops! Didn't see you already listed Tangerine Dream. OTOH, there are lots of fan tapes bootlegs floating around. Not surprising considering this year marks the 40th anniversary of the band. My favorite era of their music is the 1970's so if this is also your favorite, you will do well to check out Radio Massacre International and AirSculpture. Both are absolutley fantastic. Their albums are hard to come by here in the states so I usually buy mine from the UK at www.synthmusicdirect.com
Happy listening!


----------



## radix023 (May 3, 2007)

There is an amazing amount of content out there for Tangerine Dream...

Anyways, it seems chill to me:
Miles Davis - Round Midnight (Bitches Brew is good jazz, but not really chill)
Mono - Formica Blues

and I can always listen to Beethoven piano sonatas.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Miles Davis - Kind Of Blue
Aphex Twin - Selected Ambient Works I and II
DJ Food - Jazz Breaks series (Mostly laid back acid jazz, house, downtempo, etc...)
DJ Shadow - Endtroducing (You've probably heard Midnight in a Perfect World a dozen times in commercials/movies/TV/etc...)
Penguin Cafe Orchestra - Music from the Penguin Cafe / When In Rome
Marvin Hamlisch - The Sting soundtrack (Very trad 
Vivaldi - The Four Seasons - I have a nice LP pressing from Deutsche Grammophon


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Check out Casino vs. Japan. https://casinoversusjapan.com/

Thievery Corp.

Prefuse 73 (Prefuse isn't exactly chill, but worth a listen.)


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

It started out being called electronic music before the New Agers claimed it along with everything else. There is a programme, if still around called Music From the Heart of Space. They may have an online website. For years it was electronic 'space music' and then drifted in various ethnic genres. IN LP days I had the environment series with various loons, crickets, thunderstorms and mating bullfrogs. Gregorian Chants and Hildegaard Von Bingen are good, groups such as Chanticleer or the Anonymous Four. Holst's The Planets covers all emotions. I find the Jupiter piece calming.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

gnatty8 said:


> As an aging punk rocker, most of my tastes veer away from this type of music, with a few exceptions. The Cocteau Twins are an amazing band, ahead of their time, and the recent 5 disc compilation was loaded in its entirety onto my iPod for occasions like this. This Mortal Coil would also probably fit this genre, my favorite being It'll End in Tears.


Good to see a few 4AD fans on here! I'll throw out Slowdive for some classic Shoegazing, then their later incarnation Mojave 3 for Brit Folk/Alt Country. Lead singer Neil Halstead put out a pretty good solo album a few years back as well.

Other recommendations would be:
Coastal
Beth Orton
Galaxie 500
Zephyrs

Those are the ones that come to mind right away, but I'll keep thinking and post up some more later.

Brian


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

gnatty8 said:


> As an aging punk rocker, most of my tastes veer away from this type of music, with a few exceptions.


One punk album that might fit the bill is Television's "Marquee Moon." Great for late-night listening.


----------



## burnedandfrozen (Mar 11, 2004)

Oh wow Kav, I almost forgot all about that radio program "Hearts of Space".
Some really great music was played on that show as I recall. Another similar program called "Musical Starstreams" also was dedicated to electronic music.
I still have trouble seeing John Tesh being filed right next to Tangerine Dream in many stores. Damn that New Age title.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

I don't think of light techno or trance at all when I think of "chill music". 
Grateful Dead
Phish
Guster
Counting Crows
YMSB
CCR


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

In case a clear example is needed to understand what I am looking for, please peruse https://www.ultimathule.info/ This is the podcast I enjoy so much and IMO, is pure chill music.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

The most perfect chill song that I've found thus far is the Chateau Flight remix of Petit Pays by Cesaria Evora...

https://play.napster.com/track/12930027

This song reminds me of when I was a kid growing up in the Caribbean...it has a very tropical feel to it...it reminds me of the ocean...I love to just sit out in the backyard on a nice day, with a cigar and a potion, and just crank this and others like it, if I close my eyes I can almost feel the sand between my toes...aaah the good old days...


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

A few more:
Mazzy Star
Cowboy Junkies

Brian


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

BertieW said:


> Check out Casino vs. Japan. https://casinoversusjapan.com/
> 
> Thievery Corp.
> 
> Prefuse 73 (Prefuse isn't exactly chill, but worth a listen.)


Good groups! I've never heard of Casino vvs. Japan though, I'll have to check them out. If you like Thievery Corp you'll probably like Massive Attack, think the theme song to House MD.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

This is going to get my 'Ponched', but Chris Botti. I used to play trumpet. That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

ksinc said:


> This is going to get my 'Ponched', but Chris Botti. I used to play trumpet. That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


I won't knock you for that one. My wife loves it when I turn on some Botti...and...then...well, you get the picture.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Wayfarer,

Check out Röyksopp.

https://www.amazon.com/Melody-M-Royksopp/dp/B00006JKKK

You might recognize on of the songs from the GEICO Caveman commecials. But I'd be shocked if you don't find this album worth your time.

Karl


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> Not the first thread I have started recently on music and iPods. I have been enjoying the hell out of my first iPod and thought I would toss a thread out there to help me/us gather more music.
> 
> I like what I call "chill music". Like the Ultima Thule podcast that I mentioned awhile ago. Ambient, lush ambient, light techno, chill trance, new age...it seems to have a ton of names. Nice music to have in the background at the office or outside at night in nice weather, or after a few drinks curled up in front of the fire place. I would like people so suggest bands/artists they feel fit the bill.
> 
> ...


I've never heard of any of the artist on your list. I'm not sure if that means your taste is estoric or if mine is limited.
Some of my favorite chill music is composed by:

Duke Ellington
Monk
Gregory Issacs
Some Bob Marley is rather laid back
Sam Cooke
Certain tracks on Jay Z's reasonable doubt album Nas's Illmatic


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

jpeirpont said:


> Certain tracks on Jay Z's reasonable doubt album Nas's Illmatic


Ah, Dr. Dre's The Chronic 2001 instrumentals album is pretty good. Not really Dr. Dre, as much as Parliament, Kool and the Gang, and Curtis Mayfield remixed by Dre. Dre=Great producer, awful rapper.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Karl89 said:


> Wayfarer,
> 
> Check out Röyksopp.
> 
> ...


Karl:

Thanks, I actually like that little tune and wondered who it was from. I'll look it up on iTunes tonight.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Not strictly electronica chill, but look into Miles Davis' "Spanish Steps." One of my favorites for drinking coffee and reading the Sunday paper.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

My favorite chill song is "All Out of Love" By Air Supply.They're not too hard and not too soft on the ears,just right.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

What I have been playing recently:

Boards of Canada - The Campfire Headphase

Akira Rabelais - Eisoptrophobia


----------



## PennGlock (Mar 14, 2006)

Has anyone ever heard the Manitoba album, 'Up in Flames?' It's one of the best Electronic/Sample-Driven albums Ive ever heard. The album sounds real organic and musical, and the drums kick ass. 

Lately there's an album by Panda Bear called 'Person Pitch' - great for a late nights on the boat. 

I have to agree with vwguy's recomendation of Cowboy Junkies. Im suprised anyone else has even heard of them, actually. I thought they were obscure ****. 

The instrumental version of a few of the great hip hop albums are good too. Outkast's 'Aquemini,' GZA's 'Liquid Swords,' and MF Doom's 'Operation Doomsday' come to mind. 


My favorite music for chilling out is still Yo La Tengo. Ira Kaplan is a guitar god, one of the most underrated players of all time. His notes just have a way of tickling all my pleasure centers.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

PennGlock said:


> I have to agree with vwguy's recomendation of Cowboy Junkies. Im suprised anyone else has even heard of them, actually. I thought they were obscure ****.


The Cowboy Junkies did one of the best renditions of the Velvet Underground's "Sweet Jane" that I've ever heard.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Just downloaded Yo La Tengo: And Then Nothing Turned Itself Inside-Out and Royksopp's Melody A.M.. Keep up the suggestions guys.

I am a little miffed the iStore does not have more Dead Can Dance. They used to, they were recently removed it seems. If you want to listen to a fun little album, not what I would call chill music, check out Enter The Haggis's Casualties of Retail. Every single song is a great fun toon, good lyrics, Bertie I know you'll like the bass, and not bad fiddle playing.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)




----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

TMMKC said:


> The Cowboy Junkies did one of the best renditions of the Velvet Underground's "Sweet Jane" that I've ever heard.


I was still in high school when that came out and was blown away the first time I heard it.

Brian


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Check out ETH


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> I am a little miffed the iStore does not have more Dead Can Dance. They used to, they were recently removed it seems.


Odd, it seems as though they only have the final few albums available now. Surprisingly, the 4AD compilation "Lonely is an Eyesore" is on iTunes featuring DCD, Cocteau Twins and Dif Juz among others. If you can get your hands on some Dif Juz (you can download it from iTunes) it's worth it, good instrumental, mellow music.

A little more obscure, Dominic Appleton who was a vocalist for This Mortal Coil on "Filigree & Shadow" was also the lead singer for Breathless.

Brian


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Another one...Peach Union


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

wayfarer an artist I suspect you will really enjoy is Phill Coulter he did an album called Scottish tranquillity, simply divine.


----------



## mrchapel (Jun 21, 2006)

Always great to see a fellow Sigur Rós (which is an Icelandic female name that is pretty common. The band was named after the lead vocalist's sister. It is pronounced See-her-Rose, heavy on the Rose, with the G silent) fan. They are my favorite band, hands down. I do wish I could have seen them when they played locally a couple years ago, but prior engagements prevented me. Do you have any specific songs by them you enjoy?

However, might I recommend another Icelandic band called Múm (pronounced "moom"). They have a very calming sound, although it is not everyone. It's been 3 years since they've released an album, and their new one is slated for a 24th of September release. A specific song I'd recommend to new listeners is "Weeping Rock, Rock". I'd also recommend the songs "Green Grass of Tunnel" and "The Ballad of the Broken Birdie Records". They are a bit quirky live, but they produce some truly beautiful music. Relevant iTunes store links have been provided below for your convenience:

Múm - "Weeping Rock, Rock"

Múm - "Green Grass of Tunnel"

Múm - "The Ballad of the Broken Birdie Records"

Enjoy!


----------



## Geoff Gander (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm surprised nobody mentioned Enya - if her music isn't designed for chilling out, I don't know what is....

Geoff


----------

